# Shopping centre due for demolition!



## dizzydebs (Aug 9, 2012)

bit of a lurker here im afraid, not been brave enough to go out and do anything major. firstly cos im a bit of a scaredy cat n secondly not got anyone to go with! my hubby thinks im totally crazy! 

just had a link posted onto my facebook and was shocked to read this ... http://www.swansea.gov.uk/index.cfm?articleid=50447

i think this would be worth exploring, lots of empty shops, bingo hall and few other bits to my knowledge. its been empty years suprised its not been done yet.


----------



## dangerous dave (Aug 9, 2012)

had onsite secca's for ages and a TV studio on the second floor


----------

